# Help for a beginner, please.



## Pires (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello everyone
My name is Pires. I'm from Brazil.
I am beginner with racing pigeons.
I need a plan for a small loft. Complete design.
For a maximum of ten birds.
Someone could help me? Please.
Thanks.
Pires.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

The loft building section has a lot of peoples loft builds outlined. Actual plans are less available, but just figure 2 sq feet of living space/bird to keep them happy and healthy, then build a structure the right size, while adding the other stuff pigeons need/like, like ventilation, windows for sunshine, an outdoor area, and protection from weather and predators. Good luck.


----------



## Pires (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for your help.
Regards.
Pires.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Pires - Here's a link to the best starter loft. 
http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

The complete step by step plans are at the bottom of the page. Here's a pick of the loft i built from the plans: Good Luck!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

calzephyr said:


> Pires - Here's a link to the best starter loft.
> http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
> 
> The complete step by step plans are at the bottom of the page. Here's a pick of the loft i built from the plans: Good Luck!


I am going to have to give you a tipple A++++++++ on that loft build, it looks really nice..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love it too.. the only problem I have with it is... when you are training young birds..if you have a few who do not come in... the whole flock will not beable to use the aviary.. because it would be closed off for the trapping birds..


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> love it too.. the only problem I have with it is... when you are training young birds..if you have a few who do not come in... the whole flock will not beable to use the aviary.. because it would be closed off for the trapping birds..


That was my problem with the redrose- and other lofts that use that style of aviary. Must work out somehow, since so many folks have that style, but I never could wrap my head around it for day to day functionality- esp if you have prisoners. I guess some folks make half the aviary non opening or something for the birds they don't fly.


----------



## steviemann (Nov 5, 2010)

*Simple*



Pires said:


> Hello everyone
> My name is Pires. I'm from Brazil.
> I am beginner with racing pigeons.
> I need a plan for a small loft. Complete design.
> ...



I was lucky enough to be given a shed and this is my very simple conversion


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

*100 dollar loft*

Check out this loft, maybe this will help.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtMAjkfopB4&feature=related


----------

